# ASP und PHP auf einem Apache2(win32)



## ITiger (20. Februar 2003)

Hallo!

Kann mir jemand helfen? Ich habe einen Apache2 Webserver mit PHP und ich brauche auch die Möglichkeit ASP-Skripte verarbeiten zu können. Ich weiss zwar, dass es jetzt auch Pakete gibt, die beides unterstützen, aber ich glaube ich bin zu dumm so ein Ding zu installieren. PHP funzt immer gleich, aber ASP bring ich nit zum Laufen.

Könne mir vielleicht jemand eine supereinfache Anleitung schicken oder posten, die beschreibt, wie ich das machen muss. Als Webserver würde ich Apache halt schon gerne behalten...

Ne Alternative wäre denke ich den IIS auf nem anderen Port nebenher laufen zu lassen...

Gruss ITiger.

P.S.: Bitte helft!


----------



## Christoph (20. Februar 2003)

PHP kann den IIS nicht ersetzen, das heisst auch keine ASP scripts parsen.

Ich wüsst auf jedenfall nichts gegenteiliges


----------



## ITiger (20. Februar 2003)

Hallo!

Ich will doch keinen Webserver durch PHP ersetzen! 

Es geht mir darum, dass ich gerne (ich glaube das hab ich geschrieben, oder?) BEIDES, also ASP UND  PHP mit dem GLEICHEN Webserver parsen will. Also ich meine ich habe Apache2-Webserver, und ich will, wenn ich auf ein php-skript zugreife das korrekte ergebnis bekommen (was momentan auch der fall ist) und wenn ich auf ein ASP-Skript zugreife will ich auch das korrekte Ergebnis bekommen (was momentan nicht der Fall ist, weil MEIN Apache2 -ich sage hier absichtlich nicht DER Apache- das (noch) nicht kann).

Ich meinte lediglich, dass es ja möglich wäre den Apache auf Port 80 laufen zu lassen und IIS auf z.B. Port 81. Dann laufen beide Parallel. Ich hätte aber lieber eine Lösung die sowohl PHP als auch ASP unterstützt, und bei der ich auf IIS verzichten kann. Von meinem geliebten (kostenlosen) Apache2 würde ich mich nur sehr ungern trennen...

Ich weiss, dass es da Module für Apache gibt (Apache::ASP) womit man auch ASP-Skripte über den Apache parsen kann, aber wie bereits gesagt bring ich das nicht zum Laufen. Ich war heut den ganzen Tag dran...

Gruss ITiger.


----------



## Deemax (21. Februar 2003)

Hallo,

du kannst z.B mit Chillisoft Asp-Skripte auf einem Apache parsen. http://wwws.sun.com/software/chilisoft/

Allerdings würde ich das allein wegen der Performance nicht machen. Wenn ich schon einen IIS zur Verfügung habe und unbedingt ASP brauche würd ich den IIS nehmen und zusätzlich PHP installieren. 
Und beidens parallel laufen lassen geht, aber ist quatsch finde ich. Immer 2 Web-Server konfigurieren?


----------



## JohannesR (24. Februar 2003)

Hm, ich glaube Apache kann ASP-Scripte mit ASP.Net parsen, sicher bin ich mir da aber nicht, hab mich nie für ASP interessiert!


----------



## Christian Fein (24. Februar 2003)

PHP Modul für den IIS installieren.

Und den Apache deeinstallieren. Wenn du so oder so den Webserver nur zum Entwickeln nimmst, kann mann auch den IIS verschmerzen


----------



## JohannesR (24. Februar 2003)

Also mich würde das schon hart Treffen wenn ich auf den IIS umsteigen müsste! :\


----------



## ITiger (25. Februar 2003)

Naja, es heisst ja immer: "Mut zur (Sicherheits)Lücke"...

IIS läuft jetzt parallel zum Apache auf Port 81. 

Gruss Itiger.


----------

